# Raw Deal from Direct TV



## lineman55 (Dec 15, 2005)

I called Direct TV on Monday evening and talked with a person in customer retention and had arranged to get a hr10-250 installed this friday. The price was supposed to be 199.00 ( with no rebates ) I didn't want the hassle based upon what I have been reading. Well anyway to make a long story short i received my statement on line today and they had charged me 399.00. After talking with 3 different people I had no choice but to cancel the install. No notes on computer from the original conversation about the price. Im not happy about how I was treated and I will have to seriously consider going to Dish Network. Perhaps they are tightening there purses.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

That's a raw deal?? You should feel lucky. Most people are getting around the $400 range including the $200 rebate.


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

That sucks, but the reality is more people are paying (gasp!) the actual price minus the rebate, myself included. $199.99 was a steal but did you try to bargain in other areas such a programming credits for their goof up in the note taking? I complained a little and got nothing spectacular out of the deal, just a $5 credit for DVR service for six months, plus the standard $200 rebate (not instant, but mail-in) and the three month promo for the HD package as advertised. From reading other people's posts, I didn't fair so well, but how ya gonna act?


----------



## chs4 (Sep 25, 2002)

I think the OP was under the impression it was going to be "199.00 ( with no rebates )" and then he/she could apply the $200 rebate. Another case of miscommunication between CSR and customer, I'm afraid.


----------



## rockon1 (Dec 15, 2005)

My deal was 399 including 200 instant credit and then another 100 credit for long time service.Total 299. I was reading about people saying they got the 199 deal after the 200 credit when I think they missunderstood that it was 399 including 200 credit. I also go t 6 month, 1/2 off HD package and 6 months, $5 off total choice,and 6 months Hbo and showtime $2 only for both. So not bad, I think someother people may have gotton better deals but I was happy.


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

lineman55 said:


> I called Direct TV on Monday evening and talked with a person in customer retention and had arranged to get a hr10-250 installed this friday. The price was supposed to be 199.00 ( with no rebates ) I didn't want the hassle based upon what I have been reading. Well anyway to make a long story short i received my statement on line today and they had charged me 399.00. After talking with 3 different people I had no choice but to cancel the install. No notes on computer from the original conversation about the price. Im not happy about how I was treated and I will have to seriously consider going to Dish Network. Perhaps they are tightening there purses.


I paid $949.00


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

Lineman,

I had problems with DTV honoring the deal I was offered. I sent a letter to their legal office in El Segundo, CA (I believe). They were extremely pleasant and took care of everything.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

elbodude said:


> I paid $949.00


I don't understand why people insist on talking about how expensive this item was when it first came out. The D* reps say the same thing. ALL technology is expensive when it first comes out. If you bought a Rzr phone when it first came out, you forked over $500. You can get one for free now. So what? Why should someone feel sorry for you that you paid that much? Early adopters get the shaft on cost. I guarantee that the first people to buy a Tivo didn't get one for free! The only way paying $949 is relevant is if you paid that last week. If you don't want to pay out the ying yang for something, wait a year. I guarantee you will get it for less...


----------



## lineman55 (Dec 15, 2005)

Its amazing to me how Dish Network can be giving the deals they are to get customers ( 250.00 for a hd-dvr ) 6 months free hd , 3 months free movie channels, 19.95 programing for 3 months. And then we have Direct TV who really could care less if you stay or go. With me it was more the principal of a person standing behind their word ( i even clarified everything before we got off the phone ) Oh well , I just need to decide what I want to do.


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

I still have a spare hr10-250 not being used. Is e-bay the best way to sell it or has anyone tried other on-line sales routes or maybe newspaper classifieds?


----------



## lineman55 (Dec 15, 2005)

I sent Direct TV and email about my situation and they did respond, they were prepared to lower the price of the HD-DVR , but I told them I wanted to resolve my issue with them giving me a refund on my credit card before I agree to do anything. I am still waiting for the credit to show up on my credit card account. At least they responded and talked to me on the phone. We shall see how long it takes for the refund to show up.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

i bought one the other day on ebay, it's new and i'm now wondering if directv will give me the $200.00 rebate?

if so, can they just apply it to my account?

thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

The rebate is based on the activation of the unit. They don't care where you bought it.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

mikeny said:


> The rebate is based on the activation of the unit. They don't care where you bought it.


cool, thanks.

so they can credit it to my account?

i'm asking because i live in canada and they can't mail it to me.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

DVR Rebate Form


----------



## Rober (May 9, 2005)

I just got a hr10-250 and thought I should chime in.

They started out at 650 (720 with tax & shipping - round numbers), 200 MIR, 150 instant credit, 150 service credits - this comes to about 220 net.

When I asked them if I wouid get the same set of discounts if I bought the unit elsewhere, the answer was "everything but the instant credit and the service credit" which means just the 200 MIR. 

So I got it direct from D*, they came out installed it and everything - so far - is OK.

220 for a HR10-250 didn't seem to be a bad deal. Of course I happen to be one of their card holding "I love you" customers, but I don't know if that made much difference in this case.

The bottom line is that they use the instant credit and the service credits to bring the price in line with their competition.

Hope this helps,
RB


----------



## turbo92awd (Dec 20, 2001)

elbodude said:


> I paid $949.00


me too.. for my first one...

the 2nd one ws $199 after rebates... then i got another $100 in programming consessions.


----------



## solomita (Oct 12, 2002)

The reason I left Dish and switched to DTV, when I upgraded to HD a few months back, is that Dish would not give me so much as a dime off of their HD DVRs. I spoke to retention, he spoke to his manager, but nothing. Two months of free service. I'd been a customer for nine years.

So I wouldn't assume much of either company.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

lineman55 said:


> Its amazing to me how Dish Network can be giving the deals they are to get customers ( 250.00 for a hd-dvr ) 6 months free hd , 3 months free movie channels, 19.95 programing for 3 months. And then we have Direct TV who really could care less if you stay or go. With me it was more the principal of a person standing behind their word ( i even clarified everything before we got off the phone ) Oh well , I just need to decide what I want to do.


However, it would be tough to argue that Dish and DirecTV are selling equivalent products. I think most people would agree that the HD DirecTiVo beats anything Dish has to a pulp in about 10 different categories.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Lee L said:


> However, it would be tough to argue that Dish and DirecTV are selling equivalent products. I think most people would agree that the HD DirecTiVo beats anything Dish has to a pulp in about 10 different categories.


absolutely. there's no comparison at all when it comes to hardware, dishnetwork/expressvu are bush league all the way.


----------



## turbo92awd (Dec 20, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> I don't understand why people insist on talking about how expensive this item was when it first came out. The D* reps say the same thing. ALL technology is expensive when it first comes out. If you bought a Rzr phone when it first came out, you forked over $500. You can get one for free now. So what? Why should someone feel sorry for you that you paid that much? Early adopters get the shaft on cost. I guarantee that the first people to buy a Tivo didn't get one for free! The only way paying $949 is relevant is if you paid that last week. If you don't want to pay out the ying yang for something, wait a year. I guarantee you will get it for less...


i think they do so to put a perspectave on the current price. i understand a price drop, but when the current people are bickering about $50-$100 it is kind of foolish.


----------



## lineman55 (Dec 15, 2005)

Just a follow up with my dealings with Direct TV. After several calls and lots of emails I have finally received my refund ( to my credit card ) for the system I had to cancel because Direct TV did not stand behind what the rep told me. All is good now, I was able to pick up a new 10-250 receiver on EBAY for under 300.00, Now i will wait for my next statement and submit the rebate form. Then go to the back of the end of the rebate line and wait, wait, wait, wait for the rebate !!!


----------

